# Newburg Sauce



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anybody have a good recipe for Newburg sauce? Thanks,

M


----------



## steeley (Mar 16, 2011)

Newburg Sauce is for lobster or shrimp mostly.
saute your lobster cut in four parts with butter and oil stir in cayenne pepper and salt until nice and red deglaze with a good sherry let flame up can use brandy
add some fish fumet and bouquet garni remove lobster meat leave shells in pot 
cook down 25 min . strain into another pot bring up add cream and reduce 
add a little more sherry and s/p to taste take off heat add the liasion of 2yolks to a pint of cooled slighty sauce and then into pot stir pour over your lobster pices .


----------



## Jay (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds great.

If anyone wants to send me a couple of lobsters, I'd be happy to give this recipe a try.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 16, 2011)

steeley said:


> Newburg Sauce is for lobster or shrimp mostly.
> saute your lobster cut in four parts with butter and oil stir in cayenne pepper and salt until nice and red deglaze with a good sherry let flame up can use brandy
> add some fish fumet and bouquet garni remove lobster meat leave shells in pot
> cook down 25 min . strain into another pot bring up add cream and reduce
> add a little more sherry and s/p to taste take off heat add the liasion of 2yolks to a pint of cooled slighty sauce and then into pot stir pour over your lobster pices .


 
Thank you


----------



## steeley (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh your welcome Marko 
hope you got all the cook speak.


----------

